# Winter activities with poodles



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We've got a lot of snow now so although I still run with the poodles, there are days it's too dangerous to run until the streets get plowed (which is who knows when, some weeks). Does anyone ski with their poodles, or maybe hook them up to a dog sled? Dog sleds aren't that expensive, about $250 or $350 used. It might be a fun alternative to running, in the winter. If I ski with them, they'd be bored sick if I went at my usual pace, but I could easily (oh too easily) teach them to pull me. Suggestions? Experiences?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How about this?

Sled Dog Central: Skijoring Information


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what I would like to do! Like the article said, you can use x-country skis to start. The only thing is, wouldn't a person be tripping constantly with those long skis? Maybe would the shorter downhill skis be more stable?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't ask me about skis. I have never tried and have no intention to do so.  I do have snowshoes though.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to cross country ski and I loved it. I've often thought of skijöring with a dog. I have never done down hill skiing (one time that we won't mention) Cross Country skis are more difficult to turn with and with a little practice it's not a problem. I would say stick with the kind of skis the people that do skijöring use. The cross country skis have little 'scales' on the underneath side so that you can go up hills, I think that would y important. You don't want to end up sliding backwards somewhere while your dogs are trying to pull you forward. 
If you do start skijöring please let us know how it goes. It's something I've wanted to try for a long time. :becky::smow:


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

My son has done skijöring with Pimu couple of times, but only occasionally. Here's an old and bad picture of them:









A poodle needs to be trained bit by bit to learn to pull (different from how for example Siberian huskies learn) but it is not impossible. In the picture, for example, I have skied in front of the son and Pimu and then Pimu starts pulling, because she wants to come to me (that's the way they teach for example German Pointers to skijöring). 

Hessu has once or twice ran in a dog team with Siberian Huskies (in front of a real sledge) but I think he did not quite get the idea what he was supposed to do


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

You can take lessons here in Ottawa for skijoring. I may be wrong but I think one might have to be an ok skate skiier.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> You can take lessons here in Ottawa for skijoring. I may be wrong but I think one might have to be an ok skate skiier.


I've skied quite a bit, but can you imagine if the poodles saw a deer or a coyote and I was attached to them? It would be like I was waterskiing, lol!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think Chanter would be up to it. The bunnies would make him crazy!


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

Body surfing is a WATER sport. And with dogs you can't let go. I would love it but I see some problems. How about a harness and a red sled and a load of something- with dog on a lead.One of my Standards had a chance to work with a sled team several years ago. She loved it. she ran with her buddies AND NEVER PULLED AN OUNCE OF WEIGHT. She ran and was super fit and managed her harness and speed so there was no tension on her lines


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sigh, I opened this thread thinking that maybe I would get some ideas for Timi ....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tp, found an article on mother nature network with some brain games that sound good for indoor exercise: 10 brain games to play with your dog | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## Dusty Rose (Nov 19, 2012)

*Poodle Dog Sledding*

There was a poodle dog sled team that ran the Iditarod race, twice I think.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Dusty Rose said:


> There was a poodle dog sled team that ran the Iditarod race, twice I think.


Yes, I was thinking about them when I posted this  I put an ad out locally for used dog sleds but no one responded. However, winter is just plodding along and I have been going for runs as usual with the poodles, and they've been doing great. At night you can see where the ice is because the moonlight glares on it, so you know where to be careful. Also, all those many obedience lessons trained the poodles not to pull on the leash, so it all works. Now I'm thinking, heck, next week the days will start getting longer! We're on the downhill slide to spring! Maybe next year I'll get a sled


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was also thinking about how close the solstice is this week. I am thinking longer day length may bring eggs once the girls figure out that their days are brighter.


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 18, 2013)

This is how we do it in the winter.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Aftershock said:


> This is how we do it in the winter.


Wow- I need to stop whining that it's too cold/ rainy/ windy/icy etc. to take the dogs for a walk :act-up:

Great picture!


----------

